# brimstone gunsmith for 10/22 trigger



## Jeff94 (Oct 2, 2016)

Has anyone sent there trigger to brimstone for there custom trigger work if so what did you think?


----------



## GR1 (Oct 2, 2016)

Go to RimfireCentral.com and see what many people say.  I have used their services on a 10-22 trigger assembly and  while it is not a Kidd trigger, it was a big improvement. 
They have great service.  I would not hesitate to to use them again.


----------



## Jeff94 (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks a lot! Was trying do decide between sending one of mine off or buying the kidd drop in


----------



## Old Coach (Oct 9, 2016)

They have done 6 for me and all were a great improvement.
I have them set the break for 2.5# or what they call the sweet spot.
Also I elected for the cheapest version $38.

Coach


----------



## Jeff94 (Oct 12, 2016)

Sent two of the to the yesterday. I will send the other when I get the first two back


----------



## TallCrow (Oct 14, 2016)

Great service and I've been very pleased with their results.


----------



## Jeff94 (Oct 17, 2016)

Just got them back!!! Very pleased with the quality of work and the feel of the trigger will definitely use them again. Thanks for all the feedback


----------



## cupp260 (Jun 1, 2018)

*1022 Triggers*

Here is link for several options for Ruger 1022 upgrades. 
http://clcweb.net/Shooting/Ruger_1022_Triggers/ruger_1022_triggers.html


----------



## jmoser (Jun 1, 2018)

I had Brimstone do my latest 10/22 trigger; I got the wide trigger and really like it but some cant handle it.

I have a Kidd match trigger on my varmint style 10/22; it is better but the Brimstone is great and less $$.

I wrote a review last year on rimfire central forums; same username you can search for it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 9, 2018)

jmoser said:


> I had Brimstone do my latest 10/22 trigger; I got the wide trigger and really like it but some cant handle it.
> 
> I have a Kidd match trigger on my varmint style 10/22; it is better but the Brimstone is great and less $$.
> 
> I wrote a review last year on rimfire central forums; same username you can search for it.


Rimfire Central is the one stop place when it comes to info/tips and such on/about a 10/22. So much there that I find it overwhelming when trying to make a decision on what and how to do !!


----------

